# 4w3 or 2w1 ?



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

I suppose some of you may have been surprised when seeing the title since these are two very different types. Yet, i can relate extremely well to both.

Here are my arguments for each:

Type 2w1 (_The servant_)

I'll admit it. I love helping people in any way i can. Whether it's emotionally, practically, intellectually, etc.. you name it, i'm always willing to give a hand even to the point of neglecting myself. According to an article i just read, type two's basic fear is feeling unworthy and it's basic desire is to feel love. I agree with these two, but to a certain extent: i do want to be loved but only for everything i am; good or bad. 

Type 4w3 (_The individualis_t)

I don't have a lot of arguments for this type so i'm simply going to list the things i relate to: i lovesc being unique/different, i always try to understand my feelings, obsessed with being true to myself, often trying to impress others, love expressing myself in my work... Basic desire: find myself (i agree 100% to this)

Just realized how badly i presented this lol... ANYWAY, if i remember well, type 4 is more common in ISFP's and type 2 in xSFJ's (just thought that could help weigh-in). Thankk you for reading, additional questions are welcome


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Fill out a questionnaire 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/111173-enneagram-questionnaire.html


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Both 2 and 4 are emotionally expressive types. 4s can be compassionate in a way that can be confused with 2.

2: More outwards-focused (people), relationships, warmer, lighter, tends to put others first, more sensorial (learning through doing), more considerate and attentive of other's opinions in order to be liked
4: More inwards-focused (aesthetics), self-discovery, deeper, darker, tends to put their personal opinions first, more intellectual, more self-reflective (a propensity for self-absorption), more overtly aloof, prefers to be 'themselves' rather than to be 'liked'


----------



## gaho (Oct 20, 2015)

I've gotten this as well.
Most tests put me as 4w3, but sometimes I get 2w1.
Same thing with mbti. I either get infj or enfj, and when I test for functions ni and fe end up eerily close.


----------



## ElephantsHead (Nov 22, 2013)

@Quang has it spot-on.

As a 4(w5), I've found myself relating to a lot of type-2 things - emotional intensity, need to be needed, strong proclivity toward relationships and helping other people, sensitivity, consistently placing meaningful relationships at the top of my list of values, etc. From what I can tell, 4s and 2s have a lot in common. But I think the biggest difference is that 4's biggest priorities are internally focused, while 2's would be externally.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

Are you perfectionistic? Perfectionistic in the sense that if you had a student turn in a short paper a day late on the first week of school, you'd make sure they remembered their error at the end of the year (that actually happened to me). If you have those types of tendencies (though perhaps not as extreme), 2w1 might fit.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Another Lost Cause said:


> Are you perfectionistic? Perfectionistic in the sense that if you had a student turn in a short paper a day late on the first week of school, you'd make sure they remembered their error at the end of the year (that actually happened to me). If you have those types of tendencies (though perhaps not as extreme), 2w1 might fit.


in my opinion, if a 2 did this they are not really comfortable and healthy in accepting others as they are. I worked with a 2 who did this, and was not a "normal" 2 IMO. 

I have several healthier friends who are 2's. they might remember, but they won't rub it in your face.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I got you guys a present!

* *




https://youtu.be/bKM2iA2ZjD4?t=3m23s


----------

